# Monsoon arrives early



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Had to go out for cat food. Two hours of rain and ...... 

I said it's going to be a wetter circus than last year because of the worldwide heatwave and I'll most likely be right.






How do we spell "Urban Flooding" in Urdu .... how about "Climate Change"....?

COVID got washed away at least.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Stay safe


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Ditto on Tag's stay safe sentiment- I heard a bunch of people were hit by lightning on that side of the world with this weather system.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks all.... I'm safe. The worst that can happen to me is an extended power cut. I have solar power but the solar panels aren't making enough when the sky is all dark. Lightning isn't a big problem ... monsoon rains are like a shower being turned on. Not much thunder and lightning. Just an unending torrent of water. Not to say there isn't thunder and lightning.. there is... but it's not like a thunder-storm. If someone got hit by lightning in a monsoon their time was up anyway ... 5 more minutes and they might have slipped on a banana and died that way. Maybe best to get vaporized in a flash than get murderized by a banana.... probably won't feel a thing.

BTW, this is why I drive a diesel. Other cars die on the road ... diesels do not.

And now I have to find where I put that can of ant-rust lube.... the locks on my gate are already sticking with rust. Need to get more anti-rust spray.... I usually go through a can or three of anti-rust during the next 2-3 months.

Heatwave is gone at least. For now.


----------

